# Massey Ferguson Hydraulic Cylinder Rebuild



## Bill Smith (May 19, 2021)

I am new to Tractor Forum but have already found some helpful information in existing posts. I recently purchased a Massey Ferguson 1428 tractor with a 1464 loader. The loader lifts fine but the bucket will not hold the tilt setting. I switched the lift and tilt hoses to rule out the valve and determined the cylinder must be leaking since the bucket continued to not hold the tilt setting. Does the behavior indicate both cylinders (left and right) are leaking or is one sufficient for failure?
I would like to purchase a cylinder rebuild kit but can't seem to locate a part number for the tilt cylinder or the rebuild kit. If you know how to find this information would you please share. 

Thanks.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Bill, welcome.

If the piston seal on one side of the bucket is leaking, you might as well rebuild both as the other one is likely not far from failure.


----------



## Barb farmers wife (Aug 7, 2021)

HarveyW said:


> Hi Bill, welcome.
> 
> If the piston seal on one side of the bucket is leaking, you might as well rebuild both as the other one is likely not far from failure.


Hi Harvey. I'm responding because Bill seems to have a similar problem to my husband's bucket problem. There is absolutely a seal problem on one side and figured he should replace both. We cannot read the model # on the arm. The tractor is a MF 165, but the tilt bucket came from a MF 135. He bought it this way. It is still working, but if he doesn't get the seal fixed it probably won't for long. How do I find out the model and where do I go for seals? I love my old farmer, but I spend more time looking for parts......😏


----------

